# Chicken Leg Bones



## ViciousXUSMC (Feb 2, 2015)

Nova has had her first two chicken legs this week. I was worried as this is the biggest/strongest bone she has had so far.

It took her long but she was able to break and eat the bone no issues, but she in both cases always had a few bone pieces near the end that took her forever to break up and eat.

I went ahead and took the last 2 pieces of bone and threw them away last time.

Today was her 12wk vet visit for boosters and when they went to go take a stool sample they said they pulled out something long white and plastic like.

I keep a good eye on her so I doubt she got a toy or a piece of plastic I bet this was some of the bone from the chicken legs.

Is this type of bone something I should not feed her or wait until she is a bit bigger, have you guys ever had bone pieces show up in a stool?

Regards,


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I have had smaller pieces show up in stool before...but nothing that big. Of course, mine is over a year old now, so I would imagine he can digest bone better than a puppy.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hmm, hadn't had that problem myself. Next time you feed legs, you could take a meat mallet to them first and precrush the bone a bit before she gets it so she could chew it more thoroughly herself. I did this when mine was very young and having trouble breaking through chicken backs.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I've never seen big pieces of bone in Stella's poop but she has thrown up some bone pieces a couple of times.


----------



## pino (Feb 21, 2015)

i wont feed my pup chicken legs as i head alot about it and it always says it is so dangerous and may cause more serious problems than the one you had. I think you are lucky to have it pass like this as it usually injures the stomach and choking to your puppy sometimes. My suggestion is not to give your pup real bones now. replace with chew toys and balls instead, until at least 8 months in age, and please dont give chicken legs again. Good luck.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

pino said:


> i wont feed my pup chicken legs as i head alot about it and it always says it is so dangerous and may cause more serious problems than the one you had. I think you are lucky to have it pass like this as it usually injures the stomach and choking to your puppy sometimes. My suggestion is not to give your pup real bones now. replace with chew toys and balls instead, until at least 8 months in age, and please dont give chicken legs again. Good luck.


Chicken legs are safe as long as they are raw. Sometimes larger pieces can cause some concern, but generally raw bones are as safe as most other foods. Issues arise when cooked bones are given as they are brittle and splinter easily - that is when you see choking and injuries to the stomach.


----------



## pino (Feb 21, 2015)

Pax8 said:


> Chicken legs are safe as long as they are raw. Sometimes larger pieces can cause some concern, but generally raw bones are as safe as most other foods. Issues arise when cooked bones are given as they are brittle and splinter easily - that is when you see choking and injuries to the stomach.


i agree. at the same time, i prefer not to feed my pup raw food. i think half cooked is fine and that is why i do not recommend chicken legs.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I stopped feeding the large leg bones after I found a long and sharp piece in his stool. Pretty scary if you think how that somehow managed to pass through the digestive system. Same goes for turkey leg bones,


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

pino said:


> My suggestion is not to give your pup real bones now. replace with chew toys and balls instead, until at least 8 months in age, and please dont give chicken legs again. Good luck.


You don't have to wait until 8 months to feed real bones. If legs make you uncomfortable, chicken frames are wonderful and easily chewed and digested by both pups and adults. If feeding raw, bone plays a huge role and can't be left out.

I don't feed legs but I've read many here that do and some use a hammer to crush the bone abit before feeding.


----------

